# Which portable BP cuff do you prefer?



## leftysoftball (Jan 19, 2010)

I need to get a cuff for school and wanted to get some advice. Nothing helpful in the search results.
Thanks


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jan 19, 2010)

leftysoftball said:


> I need to get a cuff for school and wanted to get some advice. Nothing helpful in the search results.
> Thanks



I would recommend this as a good starter medical kit. I used to own one and experienced many enjoyable years of quality use from this kit.

If you do not like this kit, any blood pressure cuff in a similar price range should suit you just fine 


http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2983674&CAWELAID=146749250


----------



## nomofica (Jan 19, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I would recommend this as a good starter medical kit. I used to own one and experienced many enjoyable years of quality use from this kit.
> 
> If you do not like this kit, any blood pressure cuff in a similar price range should suit you just fine
> 
> ...



Not gonna lie, I had one of these has a kid and I totally forgot about it.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 20, 2010)

For school? This ->





A standard, Adult sized sphig should be fairly inexpensive. The one shown is listed for just under $16. Basically though, something along those lines. As long as you take care of it, it'll do it's job for a long time. Learn how to use a manual sphig well, and if you "upgrade" to an automatic system, you'll know how to do it, and should that fail (and they DO fail), you will be ready to go with the manual method.

Even when I did have the NIBP available, I always did the first BP manually and compared the two.


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 21, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> For school? This ->



I'm pretty sure that's the one I got for school too.


----------



## leftysoftball (Jan 21, 2010)

Ah yes. I saw that one at allheart.
Thanks folks.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 24, 2010)

*Hallmarks to look for:*

1. Cuff and bladder assembly: two-tube bladder with at least eight inches for the gauge tube and a foot for the inflator tube. They are interchangeable. I have never seen a reaction to a latex BP cuff, but many have switched to silicone; you will not be able to replace the blader in one of those. The Velcro on them seems to be pretty weak as well, for some reason and also cannot be replaced. Do not buy a cuff with a metal double-back bar unless you are only using it on yourself. Buy an adut medium cuff; with detachable gauge, you can get additional-sized cuffs without additional  gauges. 
2. Do not buy a gauge attached to the inflator. Handy, but more expensive and prone to damage, harder to fix. You would need a single tube bladder then anyway.
3. Do not buy the Welch Allyn cuffs where the gauge plugs right into the cuff. Despite their assurances, the gauges are more prone to being knocked out of calibration and they cannot be fixed.

Inspect used ones for stiffness or cracks in the tubing, fluffy velcro; make sure when at rest the gauge needle lies in the little square at the bottom of the gauge. No square? No sale.

In other words, like Akulahawk said.


----------



## ATL-MEDIC (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the ADC 703 BP cuff


----------

